# MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

I was searching around and came across these projectors, which (LOOK) exactly like the OEM hid set-up. Though these are dual function, High and Low. These would need to be retrofitted into your stock or e-code set-up, but for $700.00 I don't think you could complain. I hope everyone finds this helpful. No more need to make our own bezels and what not. Why not keep the OEM LOOK. 
*They can even be painted*
FIND THEM HERE








































_The Xe7 Xenon Bi-Function HID headlamp module provides an extraordinary performance upgrade for vehicles originally equipped with 7” round incandescent or halogen headlamps. The Classic Chrome bezel (front surface area) styling provides a very unique look—clean, distinct, noticeable. The Xe7 Headlamp Kit comes with everything you need to add performance and style to your vehicle. In some vehicles, modification to the light “bucket” may be required to accommodate the Xe7 housing._
*IF YOU WANT TO ORDER, YOU NEED TO ORDER 2.*


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (CapeGLS)*

If they are 7" aren't they going to be a little too big to fit in a MkIV headlight?


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (dennisgli)*

you could cut the bezel down to the correct size
its a truely interesting concept
however I wish there was a glass lense infront of it
I'm sure that road debris will kill it


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (VReihenmotor6)*

What I was thinking. (this will work for either model, JETTA or GOLF)
Measure your depth from the housing to the front of the headlights. (clear cover to reflector)
Trim these to fit depth wise. 
Then trim your stock headlights to fit these (round wise)
For the cost of the projector, and I believe HID you can't go wrong. Plus you will still get to keep the (SHINEY look)
*This isn't going to be easy, but no custom work is*


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (CapeGLS)*

Anyone else want to see this neat product.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (CapeGLS)*

Bringing this back to the top.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (CapeGLS)*

Bump for some hopes for new projects. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (CapeGLS)*

from just looking at the back of that projector...they look cheap.


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (user name unknown)*

I have one here in my office, it's a nice setup.....................not cheap


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (DUMONT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUMONT* »_I have one here in my office

Does it look like it would be easy to cut off the chrome part so it would fit in a stock MkIV headlight?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (DUMONT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUMONT* »_I have one here in my office, it's a nice setup.....................not cheap

Post some pictures please.


----------



## msams89 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (CapeGLS)*

looks interesting. i'd like some pics.


----------



## KEITH (Apr 19, 1999)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (msams89)*

forget using those in a mk4, iwant those on my A2


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (KEITH)*

has anyone done this yet?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (siuson2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *siuson2* »_has anyone done this yet?

YES.. But not usig that projector... look on my Sig..
There is a link for a write up on the first page.


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (robin_lantigua)*

Robin-
I have seen your write up a while ago!
Great job.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (siuson2)*

Bringing this back towards the top! I would really like to see some first hand pictures of this unit. It looks liks someone could make something very OEMish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: MK4: OEM HID LOOK PROJECTORS, FOR RETROFIT (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Bringing this back towards the top! I would really like to see some first hand pictures of this unit. It looks liks someone could make something very OEMish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They had them at SEMA last year and well I dont know there was something about them that did not appeal to me unless I had a HOT ROD as in the pics!
Plus since they are US spec the beam pattern is not what I would go for when I spend that kind of money....
BTW its SYLVANIA stuff..


----------



## Darmin1 (Apr 30, 2004)

has anyone doen this mod??


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (Darmin1)*

yes. but not using that projector.
look on my sig..


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*

You've got to be kidding me  http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (GolfGLSGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfGLSGirl* »_You've got to be kidding me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Because you don't find it to be useful, doesn't mean that no-one else will.
Not everyone will buy OEM HIDS... Face it, someone may want to give this an actually shot!


_Modified by CapeGLS at 5:07 PM 5-24-2004_


----------

